# synchro mac os X avec nokia 6300



## tiin (2 Avril 2007)

bon, je ne sais pas trop o&#249; mettre ce post donc je le met i&#231;i ^^

voil&#224; j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de synchroniser mon macbook avec mon nokia 6300 et vice versa, afin d'avoir une sauvegarde de mes contact telephone et de synchroniser mes contact mail et mon agenda...
merci d'avance!


On va plut&#244;t te rediriger vers "Informatique nomade"&#8230;


----------



## ST-EX (2 Avril 2007)

Je me pose la même question alors si quelqu'un pouvait nous aider. Sur le site Nokia il est précisé que ce téléphone supporte le AAC et H264 ; ça semble compatible mac tout ça ?:rateau:


----------



## molgow (14 Mai 2007)

Il semblerait que ce soit possible : 
http://www.evenmobile.com/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=140&view=findpost&p=31082


----------



## tiin (14 Mai 2007)

merci pour l'info molgow!

je vais essayer la manip dont ils parlent!


----------



## molgow (14 Mai 2007)

Tiens nous au courant si &#231;a fonctionne (&#231;a m'int&#233;resse).


----------



## molgow (16 Mai 2007)

Je me suis achet&#233; cet apr&#232;s-midi le Nokia 6300 et je confirme qu'il est compatible iSync gr&#226;ce &#224; la manip d&#233;crite sur cette page.


----------



## ST-EX (16 Mai 2007)

molgow a dit:


> Je me suis acheté cet après-midi le Nokia 6300 et je confirme qu'il est compatible iSync grâce à la manip décrite sur cette page.



Moi de même, mais j'ai pas vraiment réalisé la manipulation décrite dans le tuto car en faisant copier-coller ça ne s'écrivait pas en dessous comme cela était expliqué.

Alors j'ai chercher Nokia 6280 dans la liste et j'ai remplacé toutes les occurences 6280 par 6300 dans les différentes arborescences.

Et là ça marche, tout est syncronisable via ISync ; vous pouvez même envoyer sur votre 6300 des fichiers Jpeg, de la musique, des vidéo via Imovie, grâce à l'utilitaire "échange de fichiers bluetooth". Les photos ont un très bon rendu à condition de les exporter au format Jpeg ... pour ma part j'utilise du Raw en l'exportant depuis Aperture sur le bureau avec la résolution optimale et le rendu sur le téléphone est bleufant. 

Par contre la vidéo reste un gadget sur ce téléphone avec une résolution médiocre.

Merci pour votre attention ... en attendant l'iphone je suis satisfait de ce téléphone. Attention ce n'est pas un mini ordinateur comme le sera peut-être l'iphone et bien un simple téléphone mobile.

:love:


----------



## molgow (17 Mai 2007)

La manip fonctionne tr&#232;s bien. Tu ouvres le fichier avec un &#233;diteur de texte, tu cherches 6280, tu copies-colles tout le bloc li&#233; au 6280 et tu remplaces les 6280 par 6300.


----------



## telephone (31 Mai 2007)

Molgow,

j'ai beaucoup de mal a effectuer cet manip.
Pourrais-tu me donner le fichier MetaClasses.plist que tu utilises stp?

Merci d'avance


----------



## oldar (1 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté hier un nokia 6300 je ne cherche pas particulierement a le synchronisé mais jaimerais simplement y mettre des mp3. Cependant,  lorsque jactive le bleuthooth et que je tente d'envoyer vi mon mac des fichier une fenetre apparait instantanement me disant que la connection a échouée.... quelqu'un pourrait - il m'eclairer ? es-ce un probleme de compatibilité ? merci bien


----------



## tivinz (5 Juillet 2007)

Gr&#226;ce au lien indiqu&#233;, aucun probl&#232;me pour le Nokia 6300. 

Au passage, l'ic&#244;ne pour Isync, &#224; mettre dans le m&#234;me dossier que les autres (celui indiqu&#233; dans la manip)

http://klauskjeldsen.dk/files/NOK6300.tiff


@Oldar : As tu bien effectu&#233; le jumelage entre ton MAc et ton t&#233;l&#233;phone ? (il doit te demander de rentrer un code sur le t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; la fin de la manip.)


----------



## gweltaz (11 Juillet 2007)

salut à tous !! bon alors moi essayé ce que vous disiez et en fait mon mac me plante sur l'enregistrement du fichier *metaclasses.plist* .

Il me demande de l'enregistrer (vu que j'ai effectué une modif, tous les 6280 en 6300) mais ne me permet de l'enregistrer dans le répertoire d'origine
* /Applications/iSync.app/Contents/Plugins/ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice/Contents/PlugIns/PhoneModelsSync.phoneplugin/Contents/Resources*

 donc là je sais plus quoi faire !! un petit coup de main serai le bien venu

merci d'avance


----------



## Steve (12 Juillet 2007)

Je compte bientôt acheté le 6300, mais je n'ai pas de Bluetooth sur mon vébérable G4.

La synchro avec iSync fonctionne-t-elle en USB ? Vous faites comment, vous ?


Steve


----------



## ST-EX (16 Juillet 2007)

Je ne sai pas car je fonctionne en bluetooth ; la premi&#232;re question &#224; se poser : ISync fonctionne-t-il en USB ? 2 - existe-t-il un cable USB Nokia 6300 ?


1 - Sur le site Apple on peut lire : " Witness a Wireless Wonder
iSync for Mac OS X Tiger expands support for the hottest Motorola, Nokia and Sony Ericsson phones. iSync also supports the latest Motorola phones &#8212; including the iTunes-equipped Motorola SLVR &#8212; via Bluetooth or USB. Whatever your mobile phone preference, iSync supports a wide range of devices to keep you up to date, everywhere. "

Donc &#224; priori c'est OK pour les p&#233;riph USB.

2 - D'autre part sur price minister on trouve des cable et ce lien donnerait la r&#233;ponse &#224; notre question http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/53903719/Cable-Data-Usb-2-0-Nokia-Ca-53-Pour-Nokia-6300-Cables-data.html

Voil&#224; en th&#233;orie tout baigne ; il faut prendre le rique d'essayer et nous tenir au courant.

Merci A+


----------



## Laurent_h (21 Juillet 2007)

ST-EX a dit:


> Je ne sai pas car je fonctionne en bluetooth



Bonjour à tous, 

J'envisage l'achat du 6300, mais j'ai lu beaucoup de critiques sur l'autonomie de la batterie de ce téléphone ; donc j'aurais bien aimé un feedback de votre part sur : 

Compatibilité isync avec 10.4.10 et isync 2.4
durée de vie réelle de la batterie en utilisation normale (tel 2x par jour + qq photos)

Merci à tous,


----------



## molgow (22 Juillet 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'envisage l'achat du 6300, mais j'ai lu beaucoup de critiques sur l'autonomie de la batterie de ce téléphone ; donc j'aurais bien aimé un feedback de votre part sur :
> 
> ...



Je pense que les critiques sur la batterie sont justifiées. L'utilisation du téléphone consomme pas mal d'énergie. Il faut dire que l'écran est plutôt grand et qu'il n'est pas possible de régler la luminosité. 

En utilisation normale pour moi (environ 1 tél par jour + 5 messages reçus et envoyés), la batterie tiens environ 4-5 jours.


----------



## Laurent_h (23 Juillet 2007)

molgow a dit:


> Je pense que les critiques sur la batterie sont justifiées. L'utilisation du téléphone consomme pas mal d'énergie. Il faut dire que l'écran est plutôt grand et qu'il n'est pas possible de régler la luminosité.
> 
> En utilisation normale pour moi (environ 1 tél par jour + 5 messages reçus et envoyés), la batterie tiens environ 4-5 jours.



merci de ta réponse.

Pour conclure, quel est ton avis général sur ce téléphone ? en est-tu content ou pas ?

Merci


----------



## CarlitO (24 Juillet 2007)

Je confirme le 4-5 jours d'autonomie de la batterie.
Pour un cable USB, il s'agit d'un cable USB tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal. Celui de mon ancien appareil photo Sony fait tr&#232;s bien l'affaire.

La Synchro avec iSync via l'astuce cit&#233;e plus haut fonctionne tr&#232;s bien.

En revanche, je n'arrive pas &#224; utiliser mon oreillette bluetooth Sony Ericsson (achet&#233;e il y a 3 ans). Peut &#234;tre ai-je rat&#233; une manip. Si qqun sait ou a le m&#234;me pb?

Attention lors de l'achat, un grand nombre de 6300, sont livr&#233;s avec un d&#233;faut de fabrication. Il s'agit d'une panne mat&#233;rielle, il manquerait un condensateur dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone ce qui a pour cause de rendre l'acc&#232;s &#224; la carte m&#233;moire additionnelle impossible d&#232;s que l'appareil s'est mis en veille  (cad au bout de 5 min d'inactivit&#233. Le t&#233;l&#233;phone doit &#234;tre renvoy&#233; chez Nokia pour r&#233;paration gratuite. J'en ai fait les frais, &#231;a a mis 2 semaines pour moi.

Mis &#224; part cette panne, je suis tr&#232;s satisfait du 6300. L'&#233;cran est &#233;norme et d'une qualit&#233; renversante! Il remplace mon SE K700i &#224; merveille. Sonneries AAC pour les appels mais aussi pour les SMS personnalisables. R&#233;ception meilleure et son meilleur que mon SE K700i.


----------



## Laurent_h (28 Juillet 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'envisage l'achat du 6300, mais j'ai lu beaucoup de critiques sur l'autonomie de la batterie de ce téléphone ; donc j'aurais bien aimé un feedback de votre part sur :
> 
> ...



Voila j'ai craqué.

Synchro iSync (BlueTooth) en 5 minutes en suivant les instructions (plus simples) ICI
Seul petit défaut, les événements iCal d'un jour entier sont calés de 14h-->14h et non de 00h-->23h59.
A part ça, ce téléphone (l'écran surtout) est énorme ; 1 charge depuis 2jours et le témoin batterie est toujours plein.

ça sent le best of...


----------



## CarlitO (30 Juillet 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> 1 charge depuis 2jours et le témoin batterie est toujours plein.


Oui, mais il faut dire aussi que la jaude de batterie n'a pas beaucoup de positions. L'état de la batterie diminue de quart en quart, je crois.


----------



## Laurent_h (30 Juillet 2007)

CarlitO a dit:


> Oui, mais il faut dire aussi que la jaude de batterie n'a pas beaucoup de positions. L'état de la batterie diminue de quart en quart, je crois.



:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## rezba (21 Août 2007)

La batterie du 6300 est une BL4C. Elle tient pas beaucoup la charge. Du coup, j'ai gard&#233; mon vieux 6200, et j'ai rogn&#233; le bord de sa batterie, une BL5C, pour l'adapter au 6300. Meilleure tenue de charge, et touours une batterie charg&#233;e. 

Sinon, tr&#232;s bon objet.


----------



## yack (31 Décembre 2007)

rezba a dit:


> La batterie du 6300 est une BL4C. Elle tient pas beaucoup la charge. Du coup, j'ai gardé mon vieux 6200, et j'ai rogné le bord de sa batterie, une BL5C, pour l'adapter au 6300. Meilleure tenue de charge, et touours une batterie chargée.
> 
> Sinon, très bon objet.



alors ça, ça me fait plaisir, parce que j'ai une batterie BL5C pour mon 6230i, et j'ai le même souci !

(j'en profite pour confirmer que l'autonomie est vraiment réduite pour moi, vu qu'elle est de la moitié environ de celle de mon 6230i...)

tu n'as rogné que le bord côté contacteurs ?

Je me demandais si cela suffirait...


----------



## Frank de soisy (21 Mai 2008)

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Quand j'active bluetooth sur mon tel il me demande un code.
Où je peux me procurer ce code ?
Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------

